# Rough Green Snake



## cre8foru (Oct 7, 2013)

I actually spotted this snake from about 30 yards away looking through my binocs at a Catbird. First one I've seen in a long time. I use to find them often when I was younger. 
 Exif on flickr if interested.



Rough Green Snake by cre8foru2009, on Flickr


----------



## carver (Oct 7, 2013)

Boy that's a beauty


----------



## Crickett (Oct 7, 2013)

Very cool find! Great shot of him!


----------



## wvdawg (Oct 7, 2013)

Nice capture!  Love the colors!


----------



## Nugefan (Oct 8, 2013)

cool capture ...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 8, 2013)

Very nice.


----------



## Shug (Oct 8, 2013)

Great picture, I also haven't seen one in the wild in at least 40yrs


----------



## Bennyhillbilly (Oct 8, 2013)

Beautiful pic!


----------



## Jeff Raines (Oct 8, 2013)

Been several years since I've seen one.


----------



## Marilee (Oct 9, 2013)

I'm not a big fan of snakes, but he's kinda cute! Great picture!


----------



## Bucky T (Oct 9, 2013)

Those are my favorite snakes.  I don't think you can make one bite you.


----------



## cre8foru (Oct 9, 2013)

Bucky T said:


> Those are my favorite snakes.  I don't think you can make one bite you.



Yea.. I use to catch them. They will open their mouth sometimes but Ive never had one bite.


----------



## Hoss (Oct 10, 2013)

Boy he stands out in those colors.  Wonderful shot.

Hoss


----------



## dawg2 (Oct 10, 2013)

Very cool snake and a great pic too.


----------



## Whiteeagle (Oct 10, 2013)

Great shot, nice RARE find. Brings back memories of childhood picking blackberries. Qiuckest way to find one!


----------



## leo (Oct 11, 2013)

Outstanding capture !!!!!!


----------

